# 2-nighter with 6 goats on the Nez Perce National Forest



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

We just returned from spending 2 nights with fellow goat-packer Harriet Aiken, on the Meadow Creek National Recreation Trail, Nez Perce National Forest, in Northern Idaho.

We met Harriet & her 3 goats at the trailhead on a warm, hazy (due to smoke from nearby wildfires) Sunday morning. Harriet has 2 yearlings (a doe & a wether), and a 4-year old doe. Harriet's doe Miss Daisy carried about 30 lbs of gear, while her young goats Wart & Vegas carried relatively light packs. We had our 3 boys: two 2-year old wethers Skippy & Oly, and our 4-year old wether Barley. Our goats packed a little over 60 lbs between the 3 of them. [attachment=5:33ylmgg6]Meadow Creek1 (640x480).jpg[/attachment:33ylmgg6] 
Meadow Creek is a tributary to the Selway River. The trail is mostly flat-to-rolling, except for a stretch of about 3 miles, when it climbs out of the creek bottom for about 1000 feet. The hike up the creek was extremely hot! Temperatures were probably in the 90s on the way in, & all the goats were panting pretty hard. Fortunately there were at least half a dozen creeks that crossed the trail & we took lots of water breaks. [attachment=4:33ylmgg6]Reverse Creek (640x480).jpg[/attachment:33ylmgg6]
We hiked around 10 miles the first day & spent the night at a beautiful campsite tucked between old-growth cedar trees next to the creek. Once we arrived at our campsite, humans & goats cooled off, had supper, & got a good night's rest, interrupted once by a brief thunderstorm, that cooled things off somewhat, for a while.[attachment=3:33ylmgg6]IMGP1277 (1021x1024).jpg[/attachment:33ylmgg6]
The next day, we day-hiked to Meadow Creek Guard Station, where we had a relaxing lunch, napped and fished a bit, before hiking back to our campsite, about 12 miles round-trip. The day hike to the cabin was a nice break for the goats, especially the yearlings, as they were able to just walk without packs & enjoy all the sights (and snacks!) along the trail.[attachment=2:33ylmgg6]IMGP1280 (1024x768).jpg[/attachment:33ylmgg6][attachment=1:33ylmgg6]IMGP1284 (1024x767).jpg[/attachment:33ylmgg6]
The 3rd morning we had our coffee & breakfast, packed up, & headed 10 miles back to the trail head. The return hike was a bit cooler than the hike in, & none of the goats were panting, although we did stop to offer them water whenever we crossed a creek.

Overall, all 6 goats did great! We were wondering how things would work, mixing 6 goats from 2 different "herds" at one campsite, but aside from some occasional butting, things were pretty easy to manage. I guess that's what they mean about goats needing to work things out! Our goats were high lined at night, next to our tent & Harriet's goats were tethered next to her sleeping area. The rest of the time, the goats ranged freely, providing us with endless entertainment as we watched them graze, ruminate, & clamber around on numerous rocks & boulders that surrounded the campsite.

Our total distance for 3 days was about 32 miles, with nearly 2500 feet of elevation gain. Our average moving speed was about 2.5 miles per hour. Considering the heat, we were all extremely pleased with our goat's performance. Harriet, especially should be proud--her goats are so devoted & loyal, & although 2 are only yearlings, they are well on their way to becoming strong packers.

Meadow Creek is a beautiful trail & I would recommend it to anyone that wants to experience the true remoteness & beauty of northern Idaho. We didn't see anyone besides ourselves & our goats the entire trip! The fishing wasn't bad either! [attachment=0:33ylmgg6]IMGP1285 (1024x890).jpg[/attachment:33ylmgg6]
The Rendezvous last July gave us an opportunity to meet people like Harriet that share an interest in goat packing and want to get out for some adventures. Thanks again to Rex for helping to foster those relationships through this Forum. We look forward to more adventures with the friends we met & will meet in the future, both at Pack Goat gatherings and on this Forum!--Irene


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

great post Tim in NC


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like a great time!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the great story and pictures. It means so much more having met all of you and your goats at the Rendy.
Nancy, Jon and the Oberpackers


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect trip !! 

Beautiful photos too !! 

Thanks for sharing ! 

I am counting down fast now, 2 weeks to go !!!


----------



## BlueAndAmy (Jan 7, 2010)

Great photos! It sounds like it was a really fun trip, and what a beautiful area! Thanks so much for sharing the experience... I'll be living vicariously through you & your herd until our three "Lil' Rough Riders" are a little more trained & conditioned


----------

